# Need advice!



## Moparfan (Feb 7, 2014)

70AARCUDA said:


> Q: are you a MANUAL or AUTOMATIC kind of driver?
> 
> If MANUAL, you're out of luck with the _current_ Diesel Cruze as GM only has a 6A availble.


Im a manual kinda driver but my knees are kinda crappy so im actually looking for an auto as the daily driver.
Getting older sucks and im only 35 lol!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Moparfan said:


> Hey yall new to the forum and wanted to get yalls advice. I test drove a Cruze diesel the other day and im seriously thinking about picking one up. Id like opinions from owners about reliability and anything else you folks can offer. I've never owned a Chevy (more of a Mopar and japanese car guy) except for my 98 GMC Sierra which was a great truck. Ive also never owned a diesel but I do know the benefits. My current daily driver gets so so mpg and requires premium fuel so there is no diesel sticker shock for me. Any opinions yall can provide would be appreciated.


Moparfan?
Just keep surfing about...there is a lot of Cruze Diesel chit chat going on.
So far, other than the occasional owner getting incorrectly blended fuel (suppliers fault, not the owner per se') there seems to be no repetitive issues cropping up.
I'm a gas burner guy with diesel experience......It looks like Chevy did a great job so far.

Welcome aboard and keep the forum in the loop!
Rob


----------



## Moparfan (Feb 7, 2014)

Robby said:


> Moparfan?
> Just keep surfing about...there is a lot of Cruze Diesel chit chat going on.
> So far, other than the occasional owner getting incorrectly blended fuel (suppliers fault, not the owner per se') there seems to be no repetitive issues cropping up.
> I'm a gas burner guy with diesel experience......It looks like Chevy did a great job so far.
> ...


Thanks for the welcome. I do have one question the brochure says the black/brick interior is standard but the configurator says not available did I read something wrong?


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

Moparfan said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I do have one question the brochure says the black/brick interior is standard but the configurator says not available did I read something wrong?


Yeah, so far for the diesel, only a black interior, or a cocoa/cream interior is available for the diesel.


----------



## Moparfan (Feb 7, 2014)

TD_Cruze said:


> Yeah, so far for the diesel, only a black interior, or a cocoa/cream interior is available for the diesel.


Well crap im not to surprised the sales guy while very nice didnt know to much about the car. I was kinda looking at Red Hot with the black interior anyway. Just needs black OZ or BBS wheels with that combo and it would look great IMHO. Thanks for the input guys I appreciate it!


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

You will find alot of usefull info in this diesel section.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Molar guy here also looking for a chevy lol


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I transitioned from a 1999 Tahoe to a Cruze Diesel. 

No regrets so far and I'm enjoying the drive way more than I should be.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Have you compared it to other cars you might be interested in buying? The best way to figure out what you want is to drive every car you are thinking about buying. In this thread you are going to get 99% positive feedback on the diesel. Maybe one or two owners on this site have had major problems with their cars. Most of us love the car and it is everything we had hoped for. If you are for sure wanting a diesel car, drive the jetta and then the cruze and make your decision. Also be aware of how the dealers are, that is one element people tend to overlook when looking for a car.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

TD_Cruze said:


> Yeah, so far for the diesel, only a black interior, or a cocoa/cream interior is available for the diesel.


As far as inventory goes, I usually see the cocoa interior accompanying the RF Green, Crystal Red, and Black Granite exterior colors. If you like it with another exterior, it should be ordered.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Have you compared it to other cars you might be interested in buying? The best way to figure out what you want is to drive every car you are thinking about buying. In this thread you are going to get 99% positive feedback on the diesel. Maybe one or two owners on this site have had major problems with their cars. Most of us love the car and it is everything we had hoped for. If you are for sure wanting a diesel car, drive the jetta and then the cruze and make your decision. Also be aware of how the dealers are, that is one element people tend to overlook when looking for a car.


I second the comment on the dealers. I purchased my car from a fantastic dealer three hours away. The dealer near me, however, gave me a hassle on a simple warranty fix. They made things right at the end but only after I had a firm chat with the service manager and told them I'd call Chevy if they don't want to take care of the issue. My experience with Chevy dealers is that they are either excellent or not great at all.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

VtTD said:


> I second the comment on the dealers. I purchased my car from a fantastic dealer three hours away. The dealer near me, however, gave me a hassle on a simple warranty fix. They made things right at the end but only after I had a firm chat with the service manager and told them I'd call Chevy if they don't want to take care of the issue. My experience with Chevy dealers is that they are either excellent or not great at all.


This. The dealer can make or break the ownership experience if/when things go south. I'm not saying that things will go wrong, but this is a mass-produced car after all. I've had generally positive dealer experiences, although the problems I had with my gasser Eco were fairly minor and well-documented issues (trunk switch somewhere around 20k miles and a water pump at 78k miles).


----------



## Moparfan (Feb 7, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> Have you compared it to other cars you might be interested in buying? The best way to figure out what you want is to drive every car you are thinking about buying. In this thread you are going to get 99% positive feedback on the diesel. Maybe one or two owners on this site have had major problems with their cars. Most of us love the car and it is everything we had hoped for. If you are for sure wanting a diesel car, drive the jetta and then the cruze and make your decision. Also be aware of how the dealers are, that is one element people tend to overlook when looking for a car.


This is probably a placeholder for the Chevy Colorado diesel that is coming for 2016. The only reason im buying sooner is my current daily driver is an 08 Mazda MX-5 Miata and now that its out of warranty im having constant problems with it. Major water leaks in both main cabin and trunk, head needs rebuilt due to clacking (got bad gas may have caused it) piss poor mpg from day one, speakers went south after 3 years, head unit is possessed, take this thing on a long road trip it sucks. The MX-5 has a good reliability rating I think I just got a lemon and the problems didnt show up till after warranty was done so whatcha gonna do! I have driven the VW Golf and Jetta TDI and as much as I think they are better built cars the dealers are a pain to deal with. My mom and uncle have 03 and 04 Gold diesels and love them. That was my intro to a diesel and how good they can be but both have had constant little issues and the dealers have tried to screw them more than once. Its not just them I have worked with quite a few folks who have owned VW's but have had lots of issues with thier dealers. Thats another reason im leaning towards the Cruze there are very few VW dealers but there are Chevy dealers everywhere!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The biggest issue with the CDT seems to be dealer inexperience as it's still relatively new. Everyone who owns one here on CT appears to absolutely love their CDTs. I know you said you have bad knees but if you really want a manual the ECO MT's clutch isn't that hard on the knee. I have a bad left knee and very rarely have an issue with the clutch.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Moparfan said:


> This is probably a placeholder for the Chevy Colorado diesel that is coming for 2016. The only reason im buying sooner is my current daily driver is an 08 Mazda MX-5 Miata and now that its out of warranty im having constant problems with it. Major water leaks in both main cabin and trunk, head needs rebuilt due to clacking (got bad gas may have caused it) piss poor mpg from day one, speakers went south after 3 years, head unit is possessed, take this thing on a long road trip it sucks. The MX-5 has a good reliability rating I think I just got a lemon and the problems didnt show up till after warranty was done so whatcha gonna do! *I have driven the VW Golf and Jetta TDI and as much as I think they are better built cars the dealers are a pain to deal with.* My mom and uncle have 03 and 04 Gold diesels and love them. That was my intro to a diesel and how good they can be but both have had constant little issues and the dealers have tried to screw them more than once. Its not just them I have worked with quite a few folks who have owned VW's but have had lots of issues with thier dealers. Thats another reason im leaning towards the Cruze there are very few VW dealers but there are Chevy dealers everywhere!


That right there is your answer and your opinion. I, for one, felt the CTD was a better built more "american" feel for me. It is all personal preference when it comes to a new car. Like you stated though, if the dealer is a pain for a certain brand I will go towards the one who is going to take care of myself and the $20K plus vehicle I am buying.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm a Mopar fan also but got a Cruze diesel after a 20 minute test drive. I didn't really care for the Dart. Way too much turbo lag and it felt like a much smaller car than the Cruze. So far it's been an excellent car. Took me on a 2500 mile round trip to Canada in the middle of winter with no issue. Very comfortable on long drives. Only the sticking steering wheel bothers me on the highway. If only Mopar would have had a diesel with excellent mileage sooner. I'm looking forward to mpg ratings for the Jeep Cherokee diesel that was just announced. For now though my only Mopar is a Ram 2500 with the hemi

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Diesel was an option to me but I test drove the manual and it's so nice on the legs I had to get it. I got the Eco 6mt and it's great. I did the math and isn't it like you'd have to drive around 300,000 miles before the diesel pays off having it over the Eco? Plus there's more aftermarket and whatnot for the gasser. my $.02. BTW I am a pre-2000's mopar fan but I gotta say, this Cruze is amazing.
Mike


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Moparfan said:


> Hey yall new to the forum and wanted to get yalls advice. I test drove a Cruze diesel the other day and im seriously thinking about picking one up. Id like opinions from owners about reliability and anything else you folks can offer. I've never owned a Chevy (more of a Mopar and japanese car guy) except for my 98 GMC Sierra which was a great truck. Ive also never owned a diesel but I do know the benefits. My current daily driver gets so so mpg and requires premium fuel so there is no diesel sticker shock for me. Any opinions yall can provide would be appreciated.


I have put 44K miles on mine with no issues whatsoever and I love driving it. It's a fantastic car I would recommend to anybody.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If youre buying a diesel to save fuel costs, go elsewhere. If youre buying a diesel to combine a great driving experience WITH better fuel economy then the 4 banger turds everyone else has to put up with for economy then you've made the right choice my friend.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> If youre buying a diesel to save fuel costs, go elsewhere. If youre buying a diesel to combine a great driving experience WITH better fuel economy then the 4 banger turds everyone else has to put up with for economy then you've made the right choice my friend.


I'm still driving an Oldsmobile Intrigue that I bought new. I'm only in the market because GM gave me a great top-off on my card. Otherwise I'd keep fixing the Intrigue and driving it. Still enjoy the torque of the 3.5L and how it gets up hills. I can't slide my standards down to a "gas sipping" economy car or a hybrid.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've driven a Shortstar powered Intrigue and truly believe that it was one of GM's finest products back in the day. Oldsmobile really sweated every detail. Just like Chevrolet did with this Cruze Diesel. 

Based on my experiences, and my predilection for torque, I don't think you'll be disappointed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Moparfan (Feb 7, 2014)

When is the new Cruze coming out. Ive seen conflicting reports of 2015 and 2016 MY. The preproduction mules are being caught out in the wild which would suggest 2015. I dont wanna buy in the next couple months if the new one shows up later this year.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Moparfan said:


> When is the new Cruze coming out. Ive seen conflicting reports of 2015 and 2016 MY. The preproduction mules are being caught out in the wild which would suggest 2015. I dont wanna buy in the next couple months if the new one shows up later this year.


It was originally slated for 2015 MY in which case it would have already debuted, but about a year ago they delayed it to 2016 MY, so we should be seeing it debut next winter for a release presumably next summer (2015). Rumors are the current gen Cruze was selling well enough and GM wanted extra time to perfect the 2nd gen to avoid another redesign failure ala 2013 Malibu, so they pushed it to 2016 MY. 

Right now GM is focused on getting out the new 2015 Colorado/Canyon, HD trucks, and large SUVs, so you aren't hearing much about the next gen Cruze yet other than a few dispersed reports of the mules being spied. I would assume in six to eight months we should start hearing a lot more rumble about it as it takes the stage.

I debated waiting until the 2nd gen came out to trade my '11 for a diesel, but I got a killer deal and both my wife and I liked the current generation enough that we went for a '14 diesel now rather than wait. I figure if it's a good car now and we like it, why wait and risk not liking the next gen?


----------



## Moparfan (Feb 7, 2014)

PanJet said:


> It was originally slated for 2015 MY in which case it would have already debuted, but about a year ago they delayed it to 2016 MY, so we should be seeing it debut next winter for a release presumably next summer (2015). Rumors are the current gen Cruze was selling well enough and GM wanted extra time to perfect the 2nd gen to avoid another redesign failure ala 2013 Malibu, so they pushed it to 2016 MY.
> 
> Right now GM is focused on getting out the new 2015 Colorado/Canyon, HD trucks, and large SUVs, so you aren't hearing much about the next gen Cruze yet other than a few dispersed reports of the mules being spied. I would assume in six to eight months we should start hearing a lot more rumble about it as it takes the stage.
> 
> I debated waiting until the 2nd gen came out to trade my '11 for a diesel, but I got a killer deal and both my wife and I liked the current generation enough that we went for a '14 diesel now rather than wait. I figure if it's a good car now and we like it, why wait and risk not liking the next gen?


I know what your sayin and ive seen the story claiming it was delayed. But spyshots of a production intent mule were posted on various sites today. Just saying timing seems strange for a debut that would be at least a year and a half away. From the spy pics I do like the looks of the larger infotainment system thats a little more flush with the IP. I do pray they will give us a wagon as well!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Moparfan said:


> I know what your sayin and ive seen the story claiming it was delayed. But spyshots of a production intent mule were posted on various sites today. Just saying timing seems strange for a debut that would be at least a year and a half away.


Not really. Don't forget, we're actually getting within 2-4 months of the wrap-up of the 2014 model year production depending on the vehicle. Anything "new" for the 2015 model year has already been debuted at auto shows despite not being on sale for a few more months. It is quite common for auto manufacturers to debut their upcoming new models anywhere from six months to more than a year in advance. Many of these are debuted to the public at the auto shows during the winter. 

The mules mean they are still in the testing phase, so there is nothing even close to production ready. They will likely debut the next gen Cruze next winter, perhaps at the NAIAS (North American International Auto Show) early next year, which is now less than a year away, and then begin full production and sales of them in summer 2015. I wouldn't be surprised if production 2nd Gen Cruzen are rolling off the line as early as May of 2015.

Also, the 2nd Gen Cruze was originally on track to debut this year, so they probably have a lot of the work done but are going to take the extra time to test the crap out of this thin. I'm sure GM wants plenty of time to test and tweak to get the next gen Cruze right. Hopefully they have learned from the 2013 Malibu that a screw-up of a redesign can destroy market share. The Cruze, as capable as it is, is in one of the most competitive segments in the market. It has some pretty capable competitors, nearly all of which are newer than the Cruze at this point. GM needs to get the next gen Cruze right; as good and hopefully even better than they did the first time.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just to build on what's already been said; I checked Automotive News (the industry's bible) and they continue to list Cruze 2.0 and Verano 2.0 as going on sale in 2015, which would mean as 2016 model year. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

People that live in Michigan see these test cars often, several months before they are officially unveiled. It's only "news" or a "spy shot" to those of us who don't live near the testing facilities. The next phase of "spy photography" tends to be hot weather testing in Death Valley. Watch for those next summer.

My rationale lines up pretty much with PanJet's. I was holding off for a new Colorado/Canyon. But I have a top-off on my GM Card, and GM does not *always* hand these out to everyone each year. I decided to eyeball a "good deal" for what it is, and use it.

I'm not real big on first model year anyway. I like that the major components of the Cruze have been road tested several years.

Keep in mind that when the 2016s appear, the 2015 models will go on clearance sale. You might still prefer picking up one of the first-gen Cruzen for a song. k:


----------

